# zdać element, zdać produkt, zdać na magazyn



## mekinking

Witam wszystkich
Tłumaczę właśnie dokumenty magazynowe i w jednym z nich, konkretnie w PwE czyli Przyjęciu elementu z produkcji znalazłam wyrażenie 'Zdał' tuż obok 'Przyjął' - ktoś z produkcji lub z magazynu zdał/dał do innego magazynu itp dany produkt/element. Jak powiedzieć po angielsku 'Zdał'? 
Issued by?
Given by?
Released by?

Hello everyone
I am translating some warehouse documents and in one of them I found this expression "Zdał" (next to "Przyjął")-somebody from the warehouse or from production gave to other warehouse something, some product. How can I say it in English?


----------



## candy-man

Hi,

you can *issue *a document

if you *release (launch) *something, you make it available.

My attept is: *transfer* (move an item/ product from one place to another)


----------



## NotNow

candy-man said:


> Hi,
> 
> you can *issue *a document
> 
> if you *release (launch) *something, you make it available.
> 
> My attept is: *transfer* (move an item/ product from one place to another)


 
When a product is moved out a warehouse, it is said to have been _issued_.  This is a common term in manufacturing.  _Released_ is also used.  _Given _is never used.

The word _transfer_, although technically correct, is rarely used in this context.


----------



## Thomas1

NotNow, what if a product is moved into a warehouse? For example: after it's been manufactured the plant turns/hands it over/passes it on to the warehouse? Or what if the same product is moved from one warehouse into another one, would the same  suggestions work in this case too?


----------



## NotNow

Goods are _issued _from one warehouse and _accepted_ or _received_ into another.  After goods are manufactured, they are usually _moved_ to the warehouse.

I don't know why _transfer_ isn't used more often in a manufacturing setting.  This is a long shot, but perhaps the reason is that the word is reserved for people.   People are transferred from one department to another when they are assigned new jobs.


----------



## Thomas1

Hm... I don't know why turn/hand over don't work. These are also translations my dictionary gives for "zdać".

Anyway, to me move to a warehouse means the process of "transferring"  the goods from the plant to the warehouse. Zdanie is done after moving, it usually involves at least two people: the one that brought the goods and the one who receives the goods to the warehouse, and in this particular context I would say that some sort of written form of confirmation may be given that says that the goods were delivered and turned over, issued by the warehouse employer who's responsible for receiving them.


----------



## majlo

Sorry for this off-topic, but this query reminds me of a joke:

_W akademikowym pokoju siedzi grupa studentow, nerwowo zaciskajac kciuki i powtarzajac: "oby tylko zdal, oby tylko zdal". W pewnym momencie do pokoju wpada inny student, na co cala reszta choralnie: - "Zdales?!" - Zdalem, ale jednej nie przyjela, bo szyjke miala uszczerbiona.
_


----------



## mekinking

Thank you all for your answers, I've decided to use "Issued by" and than "Received by"

majlo, the joke is great


----------

